# Starting off small



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

This 38 ate a bluegill. I released him to grow up.

Hopefully I will start finding bigger fish soon.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Man that thing is tiny! 
Nice Flathead!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Your small= my wet dream


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

Awesome! I agree with jjshbetz11, "small" is relative


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice fish there Robby! Congrats on yet another great CPR! I'd love to hook up with you sometime in the future and talk catfish for a night or two over some lively baits and a soda!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Lip notches, the latest trend for teenage flatheads. 

Maybe I should bring you a piece of plywood next week. Not sure the deck will hold when you find the big fish.


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

The catfish queen is straining after years of big fish on its front deck haha. Nice fish Robby.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> Not sure the deck will hold when you find the big fish.


Mike

We put 1/4 plywood over the decking. We should have used marine plywood
but rest assured the 3/4 inch marine decking under it is solid. It is not pretty but it is solid.

If the deck holds me and Richard and Chad it should survive any flathead we can find


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Just going by memory, but I think that was marine plywood. At least that&#8217;s what they sold me.  Probably should have used ½&#8221;. If we ever create a plastic that doesn&#8217;t get slippery when it&#8217;s wet, I&#8217;ll get you some. We make some that&#8217;s tacky when dry, but slick as ice when wet.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike

I have observed much different behavior this year
in the flathead in the lakes. Most of them appear normal
as scheduled but one lake is lagging way behind schedule 
for all fish spawns.

We can only hope that we can time it out and move from
lake to lake and keep on active flathead all year.

Ducky has had the timing worked out so far so when
the really big fish get active we will take him after them.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice catches Robby


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Awesome catch!!!!!!!


----------

